# Umgang mit verletzten Hechten



## Criss81 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal wissen was Ihr mit verletzten Hechten macht, bei denen Ihr schon wisst das die das nicht überleben.

Ich hatte leider am Wochenende den Fall, dass der Hecht den Wobbler extrem tief geschluckt hat. Das raus operieren wahr zwar erfolgreich, aber was ist wenn es mal wirklich keine Aussicht auf erfolgreiche Rettung gibt?

Ich rede hier natürlich von Regionen in denen das Rücksetzen des Hechtes Pflicht ist.

Also, wie geht ihr damit um? 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Das hängt ganz von der Region ab ..

ich kenne welche, da muss man den Fisch dann in Stücke schneiden und zurückwerfen;

jedoch wieder in Bayern mitnehmen und beweisen, dass er nicht lebensfähig gewesen wäre;

in Alaska nun ist mir passiert, dass beim Lachsangeln eine große, aber geschützte Steelhead meinen Mepps so inhaliert hatte, dass sie nur noch tot abgehakt werden konnte; ich habe den Drilling drinnen gelassen und den Fisch mitgenommen, bin genau 100 Meter weit gekommen und dann massive Belehrungen anhören müssen: Fisch unter allen Umständen zurück ins Wasser, eine Entnahme auch eines toten geschützten Fisches steht unter Strafe ...

Konkret zu deiner Frage:

Ich werfe ab jetzt grundsätzlich, wenn ich die Regel nicht zweifelsfrei kenne, zurück.


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Ich rede hier natürlich von Regionen in denen das Rücksetzen des Hechtes Pflicht ist.


Setz den Hecht auf jeden Fall zurück in Holland, egal wie schwer er verletzt ist. Könntest sonst richtig Ärger bekommen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Criss81 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Ja genau das hab ich mir schon gedacht, "aufjedenfall zurücksetzten".. auch wenn man Ihn einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen lassen kann.

Nun gut so häufig kommt es ja nicht vor.

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen, sonst kann das Ärger geben.

Übrigens hab ich für den seltenen Fall dass ein Kukö mal wirklich tief genommen wurde und nur mit Chirurgischen Mitteln zu entfernen wäre, immer einen Seitenschneider dabei. 
Damit knipse ich dann die Hakenspitzen einfach ab. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als minutenlanges rumoperieren und so´n Haken kostet nur ein paar Cent.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall zurücksetzen, sonst kann das Ärger geben.
> 
> Übrigens hab ich für den seltenen Fall dass ein Kukö mal wirklich tief genommen wurde und nur mit Chirurgischen Mitteln zu entfernen wäre, immer einen Seitenschneider dabei.
> Damit knipse ich dann die Hakenspitzen einfach ab. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als minutenlanges rumoperieren und so´n Haken kostet nur ein paar Cent.


 
und deswegen auch daran denken:
Meeresdrillinge (z.B. an den teuren Wobblern) gegen billigere leichter rostende auszutauschen!


----------



## kelly.net (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Weiß ned so genau wie des mit der gesetzeslage in den niderlanden ist, hier in bayern wenn ich einen unter dem mindestmaß fange und er ihn so tief geschluckt hat, dass er nicht überlebt, lasse ich den köder drinnen und wenn einer kommt und fragt dann kann ich ihm das zeigen das er nicht mehr überlebensfähig war.
vielleicht funtioniert das ja da auch!?


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

@kelly
nein, bei entnahmeverbot in holland ist der sogar notfalls tot wieder ins gewässer einzubringen. es gab wohl zuviele die den köder einfach tief in den schlund gesteckt haben um eine entnahme zurechtferigen.
allerdings kommt es selten vor das der köder tief inhaliert wird, zumindest beim spinnen. beim köfi angel ist der sofortige anschlag pflicht, und drillinge verboten!

aber wie schon beschrieben, kann man mit ner guten zange die hakenspitze samt wiederhaken abknipsen. und so eigentlich jeden haken lösen. und das ist inkl. haken wechsel meist schneller als eine op am lebenden fisch.

edit*
natürlich wird der fisch vor dem hakenwechseln released


----------



## stoffi2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Hallo, 

hätte da mal ne frage...
Ist das in gesammt Holland so? Darf überhaupt kein Fisch entnommen werden oder wie verhält sich das? 
Bei Hecht Zander Barsch das gleiche?
Klärt mich mal bitte auf.
Danke!


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Das Entnahmeverbot gilt nur für Hechte.


----------



## stoffi2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Ah ok, kann mir auch noch jemand sagen warum dies so ist?
Meines wissens nach ist der Hechtbestand in den Niederlanden doch recht gut...


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> Ah ok, kann mir auch noch jemand sagen warum dies so ist?
> *Meines wissens nach ist der Hechtbestand in den Niederlanden doch recht gut*...


Vermutlich soll das auch so bleiben.|rolleyes


----------



## stoffi2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Naja wird wohl auch klappen wenn tote Fische zurück ins wasser kommen|rolleyes


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

naja an einigen gewässern ist die mitnahme generell für alles untersagt. hecht fast überall ein entnahme verbot, zander max.1-2 fische, karpfen ähnlich wie hecht. steht aber zu den einzelnen gewässern in den papieren.

wieso? hausgewässser schon alle ausgebeutet?|rolleyes

kochtopfangler sehen die holländer nicht gern, evtl auch weil viele deutsche dort angeln aber die holländer hier in d nicht dürfen


----------



## Criss81 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Hallo Stoffi2,

die Entnahme ist nicht inganz Holland verboten, also was den Hecht betrifft. In der Region Limburg aber komplett.

@all: nun werde ich mir mal nen gescheiten Knipex-Seitenschneider einpacken, Haken kosten ja echt nichts.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> Naja wird wohl auch klappen wenn tote Fische zurück ins wasser kommen|rolleyes


Sicher klappt das mit dem Zurück in die Nahrungskette, warum auch nicht?
Die Holländer machen wenigstens keine Wischi-Waschi Gesetze mit mögl. Hintertürchen.:g
Immer schön dran halten, dann gibt's auch keinen Ärger.|rolleyes


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



stoffi2 schrieb:


> Ah ok, kann mir auch noch jemand sagen warum dies so ist?
> Meines wissens nach ist der Hechtbestand in den Niederlanden doch recht gut...




 was meinste warum die bestände so gut sind. oft sogar ohne besatz, bzw ohne jährlichenbesatz.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Die Möglichkeit, einen Hecht - oder auch anderen Fisch - trotzt Entnahmenverbot für "so gut wie tot" zu erklären, wäre doch nur ein Weg für Filetjäger. 
Jeder release hat eine Chance - jeder in der Kiste hat keine mehr!


----------



## stoffi2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Das war doch mal ne klare aussage wobei ich wieder nicht verstehe warum Holländer bei uns nicht angeln dürfen...
In unseren Hausgewässeren der Saalekaskade gibt es reichlich Fisch da ist nix ausgebeutet! Kochtopfangler bin ich auch nicht..


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Den Knipex habe ich immer dabei,schon allein schon zum Selbstschutz,zweimal OP am Kollegen,einmal Hand eimal Ellenbogen!
Mich selbst hab ich noch nie tief genug erwischt,aber für den eventuellen Fall ist er halt mit aufem Boot!

Zittat:Criss88
@all: nun werde ich mir mal nen gescheiten Knipex-Seitenschneider einpacken, Haken kosten ja echt nichts.

Taxidermist


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

fischerprüfung! und den meisten ist es zu teuer, verein, tageskarten und das oft für schlechtere bestände|rolleyes


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Oft ist es einfacher den Haken durch die Kiemen zu lösen.
Kein Rumdrehen des Hakens, nur kurz die Hauptschnur durchschneiden und durch den Kiemenbogen wegziehen.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



kelly.net schrieb:


> Weiß ned so genau wie des mit der gesetzeslage in den niderlanden ist, hier in bayern wenn ich einen unter dem mindestmaß fange und er ihn so tief geschluckt hat, dass er nicht überlebt, lasse ich den köder drinnen und wenn einer kommt und fragt dann kann ich ihm das zeigen das er nicht mehr überlebensfähig war.
> vielleicht funtioniert das ja da auch!?



...das sollte - oder besser darf -  eigentlich auch bei uns nicht funktionieren. Ganz klare Regelung, die keinen Handlungsspielraum zuläßt.
Und ich finde das auch gut so - öffnet nur fadenscheinigen Diskussionen Tür und Tor.
Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Wizard2 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Oft ist es einfacher den Haken durch die Kiemen zu lösen.
> Kein Rumdrehen des Hakens, nur kurz die Hauptschnur durchschneiden und durch den Kiemenbogen wegziehen.




funzt aber auch nur bei gufis ohne stinger, bei jerks, wobbler oder allg. drillingen ist ein guter langer bolzenschneider/ kneifzange fast schon pficht.
und falls man sich selbst mal hakt ist mal heilfroh sowas dabei zuhaben


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Angedrückte Wiederhaken sind auch ne schicke Lösung...auch bei Eigenverletzungen.


----------



## Criss81 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, ist es schon krass das  es Leute gibt, die dem Hecht extra den Wobbler oder sonstwas in den Rachen schieben würden um Ihn mit zunehmen.


----------



## Dart (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, ist es schon krass das es Leute gibt, die dem Hecht extra den Wobbler oder sonstwas in den Rachen schieben würden um Ihn mit zunehmen.


 Das wird sicherlich auch eine extreme Ausnahme sein...Hintergrund des Gesetzes ist halt, jedliche Begründung einer Entnahme auszuschließen....und das ist smart.|supergri


----------



## Criss81 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Dart schrieb:


> ...und das ist smart.|supergri



oder zumindest eindeutig! #h


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

nabend,

wenn ihr den hecht tot ins wasser zurueck gebt, dann aber in stuecken, oder? 

mike


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

In USA ist das Angeln auf Salmoniden fast überall nur mit einen Einzelhaken erlaubt! Drillinge sind Verboten.

In Holland gilt der Hecht muss zurück. Aber es wird keiner den Kopf abreissen wenn der Drilling eigentlich ohne grössere Verletztungen nicht zu entfernen ist. in schwede ist es zum beispiel egal aber fast jeder setzt Hechte zurück, das gehört sich einfach so. Aber auch in diesen Ländern gilt keine Tirquälerei, also muss man manchmal Hechte töten um das Leid nicht noch grosser zu machen.


----------



## Criss81 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Hallo Ein_angler,

darum geht es sich ja. Natürlich setzte ich Hechte immer zurück, nun hatte ich aber leider den Fall (das erstemal), das der Hecht den Wobbler so tief und kacke geschluckt hat, dass ich nicht davon ausgehe/ausgang das er die Operation überlebt.

Ich mach bei den meisten Wobblern auch den Bauchdrilling ab und ersetze den Heckdrilling durch einen größeren. Bilde mir ein das der besser zu lösen ist. Nun bei diesem Wobbler war es nicht so.

Klar hört sich das unsinnig an den toten Hecht wieder ins Wasser zu befördern, aber ich hatte vor noch einige Jahre die schönen Niederländischen Gewässer zu beangeln, also werd ich mich dran halten. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Dart (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> wenn ihr den hecht tot ins wasser zurueck gebt, dann aber in stuecken, oder?
> 
> mike


Du gibst den Hecht ja nicht tot ins Wasser zurück. Auch wenn der Haken tief sitzt und der Fisch schon aus den Kiemen blutet, ist er ja erstmal noch, mehr oder weniger, lebendig.
Es wäre zwar sinnvoll den Hecht abzuschlagen und ihn in Stücken der Nahrungskette zuzuführen, aber das sieht die holl. Gesetzgebung halt nicht vor (Gründe wurden bereits genannt).
Du wärest auch in erheblichem Erklärungsnotstand, wenn man dich beim Abschlagen eines verletzten Hechtes beobachtet, völlig egal ob du nun aus deiner Sicht in bester Absicht handelst.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> In USA ist das Angeln auf Salmoniden fast überall nur mit einen Einzelhaken erlaubt! Drillinge sind Verboten.


 
sehr pauschale Aussge, die an sich so nicht stimmt!
Wo ist denn für dich "DIE USA" ???

Um es abzukürzen: Ich habe viel in der USA geangelt, diese Jahr alleine 5 Wochen, und was du da sagst, ist so nicht haltbar.



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> In Holland gilt der Hecht muss zurück.


 
sehr pauschale Aussage: regional unterschiedlich



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> in schwede ist es zum beispiel egal aber fast jeder setzt Hechte zurück, das gehört sich einfach so.


 
Das ist nicht richtig:
Bei sehr vielen Einheimischen, bis auf Urlaubsregionen der Deutschen |rolleyes, gilt Hecht immer noch als Ungeziefer, der nicht gegessen wird, aber aus dem Wasser entnommen wird.
Hierzu habe ich mal eines meiner Erlebnisse in Schweden geschrieben, viele weitere könnten folgen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1292414&postcount=27

@TE
Es ist nicht sachdienlich und für mich sogar kontraproduktiv, so undifferenziert, pauschalisierend, sogar falsches zu schreiben.


----------



## Wizard2 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> wenn ihr den hecht tot ins wasser zurueck gebt, dann aber in stuecken, oder?
> 
> mike



der hecht sollte natürlich noch leben, ich meinte damit das falls er stirbt beim abhaken,.... muß er dennoch zurück ins wasser. ich würde natürlich eher ein stück haken im fisch lassen als eine op bis zum erstickungs tod durchzuführen


----------



## Pinn (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn für dich "DIE USA" ???


Vielleicht in Kanada? :q

Ernsthaft, in BC (Kanada) sind auf die verschiedenen Pazifiklachse und Steelheads in den Flüssen nur single barbless hooks (Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken) erlaubt. Außerdem sind für Stealheads meistens noch besondere kostenpflichtige Angelerlaubnisse erforderlich. Und wer meint, Angeln bei uns in der BRD sei überreglementiert, sollte sich mal die jährlich neu erscheinende Synopse der Angelregeln an Gewässern in BC zu Gemüte fuhren:
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/

 Nur mal so als Anmerkung von mir.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @TE
> Es ist nicht sachdienlich und für mich sogar kontraproduktiv, so undifferenziert, pauschalisierend, sogar falsches zu schreiben.



Solltest Du nicht so verkniffen sehen. Hier ist nur'n Forum. #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> sehr pauschale Aussge, die an sich so nicht stimmt!
> Wo ist denn für dich "DIE USA" ???
> 
> Um es abzukürzen: Ich habe viel in der USA geangelt, diese Jahr alleine 5 Wochen, und was du da sagst, ist so nicht haltbar.



Also eingetlich an der ganzen Westküste gilt Künstköder auf Salmon nur mit Einzelhaken und oft auch ohne Wiederhaken. Woher ich das weiss? Familie in den USA/Californien und dort im Sacramento River ist es Pflicht Einzelhaken zu benutzen. Und eigentlich fast überall wo Lachse vorkommen ist das mit dem Einzelhaken so. Und in Canada ist das auch so. Das gilt eigentlich für die ganze Küste von Alaska bis nach Californien. Nur in Alaska kann das eigentlich egal sein da lebt ja kaum jemand.


----------



## Pikesniper (2. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Moinsen,
leider geniessen wir einen nicht wirklich tollen Ruf als Angler und Naturschützer (bezogen auf die Fische) im Ausland.
@stoffi die Hechte sind Geschützt um die Weissfischbestände zu regulieren,sie fungieren auch als eine Art Gesundheitspolizei in dem Sie verletzte oder kranke Tiere fressen und somit zu einem funktionierendem Ökosystem beizutragen.

vergesst bitte nicht das wir Gäste in Holland sind und somit uns auch als solche verhalten sollten.

Catch and Realese ist Pflicht für uns in NL (speziell für Hecht und Karpfen)
..auch bei verletzten Fischen.


----------



## Criss81 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

@pikesniper:

Leider ist dein Post irgendwie total am Thema vorbei! Auch habe ich (und damit meine ich persönlich) bisher nur gutes von Niederländern gehört. Tut mir leid wenn du andere Erfahrung gemacht hast.

" Catch and Realese ist Pflicht für uns in NL (speziell für Hecht und Karpfen)
..auch bei verletzten Fischen."

ist auch viel zu pauschal, nicht in ganz Niederlande ist c&r pflicht für hecht. und ich kenne auch genug niederländer die fisch mit nach Hause nehmen und essen. 

Und nochwas, wir sind seltener Gäste in Holland (ist ne nur ne Provinz) sondern eher Gäste der Niederlande 

So gn8


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Criss81 schrieb:


> @pikesniper:
> 
> Leider ist dein Post irgendwie total am Thema vorbei! Auch habe ich (und damit meine ich persönlich) bisher nur gutes von Niederländern gehört. Tut mir leid wenn du andere Erfahrung gemacht hast.
> 
> ...


 
#6 ...


Ich angle viel und gerne rund um die Welt, und nirgends habe ich vom schlechten Ansehen der deutschen Anglern von Einheimischen gehört (nur manchmal etwas schmunzelnd über die dt. Angler, die den Eingesessenen Vorschriften moralischer Art geben ).

Das mit der NL ist hier ja im Thread schon richtigstellend dargestellt worden, leider aber scheint es für einige Boradies nicht Usus zu sein, sich ernsthaft über Themen zu informieren und sei es nur indem man den ganzen Thread bisher nach liest oder zumindest die Seite zuvor.

Und so wird es im Board hier weitergehen mit den Leuten, die pauschal immer wieder und wiederholt falsches schreiben, weil sie es so gerne haben möchten, auch wenn es eine Seite vorher schon richtig dargestellt ist.


----------



## Boendall (3. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal wissen was Ihr mit verletzten Hechten macht, bei denen Ihr schon wisst das die das nicht überleben.
> 
> ...


 
Bei uns gilt "Zerschneiden und ins Wasser", allerdings würde ich auch ohne diese Regelung den Fisch töten. Lieber kurz und schmerzlos als den Fisch elendiglich verrecken lassen.

Da kann der Aufseher noch so mit Zores drohen, (wobei ich bis jetzt keinen getroffen habe, der wegen sowas Zores macht, meist war der lapidare Kommentar "Schade, aber ging nicht anders"

ALLERDINGS ist hier schon ein gewisses Maß "Einstellung" gefragt, ich glaube die "zerschneiden und verfüttern Regel" kommt wegen den Spezialisten die alles abknüppeln und bei untermassigen Fischen einfach behaupten "War verangelt".
Dem Verein ist es egal ob der Fisch im Wasser oder im Magen landet, aber durch diese Regelung verhindert er einfach die Entnahme von zu kleinen Fischen. (ist beim Hecht ja recht einfach den zu verangeln) 

Ich habe kein Problem untermassige/geschonte Fische zu töten unter den oben genannten Kriterien, ich würde aber NIEMALS einen untermassigen/geschonten Fisch entnehmen, den ich besten Gewissens wirder zurücksetzen kann. Dasselbe gilt für massige Fische die ich nicht verwerten will/kann. Bevor jetzt die C&R Diskussion losgeht, in Österreich dürfen wir (noch) entscheiden welches Schicksal den Fisch ereilt, ohne Lücken im Gesetzestext nutzen zu müssen#6


----------



## Dart (3. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

@Boendall
Dir ist aber schon klar das du hier im Forum "Niederlande/Benelux" bist, oder? 
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Eine gute Seite zur Info über das Angeln in den NL ist diese:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de


Übrigens für alle, die mal wieder denken, die Gestze in Dt. sind zum kotz** und wie schön es in der NL. ist, der soll mal genau die Seite durch besonders die Rubriken
Bestimmungen Diverses Gesetze,

da wird manchem mit seinen Vorurteilen die Augen aufgehen |bigeyes

übrigen, wie schon vor vielen Jahren hier geschrieben, bin ich jedes Jahr berufl. in den NL und habe dort Freunde, die mit mir dann angeln gehen. Nebenbei habe ich auch einen holländischen angelnden Neffen und holländischen Schwager.
Die beneiden mich um das freie Angeln in Dt.
Nur mal so zur Überlegung #h


----------



## Boendall (3. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



Dart schrieb:


> @Boendall
> Dir ist aber schon klar das du hier im Forum "Niederlande/Benelux" bist, oder?
> Gruß Reiner


  Ups überlesen sry#h


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Hi,
sehr gute Frage .
Mir ist es bisher Gott sei Dank noch nie passiert da ich lieber mit zu großen Ködern fische, so das es bisher noch nie passiert ist das ein Hecht geschluckt hat.
Je nach Verletzung des Hechtes würde ich ihn verletzt zurücksetzen und hoffen das er überlebt oder ihn eben abschlagen und ins Wasser werfen.
Hechte verkraften schon so einiges , ich hatte schon Hechte gefangen denen die halbe Schwanzflosse fehlte , die Verletzung war aber wieder verheilt.
Oder eben Hechte die von anderen Hechten ?? angegriffen wurden und die große verheilte Wunden aufwiesen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

schlägt man den hecht dann ab und zerstückelt ihn, um ihn ins wasser zu werfen oder wirfste den dann so rein Udo?


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Hi,
keine Ahnung , mir graut es schon davor wenn ich mal in soch eine Situation kommen sollte .
Ich würde in in einem Stück ins Wasser werfen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Ja mir auch grad ;-) Deshalb wollte ich lieber mal wissen, was damit zu machen ist...n Hecht abschlagen und ins Wasser schmeißen ist ja nicht grad ansehnlich...Da wäre ne sinnvolle Verwertung ja hundert mal besser, auch wenns nicht gestattet ist. Naja...ich hoffe mal drauf, dass meine eventuellen Hechte dann auch gut vorne gehakt sind...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Und vergiss nicht bei Profi**** schöne Bilder vom Wochenende reinzusetzen...versuche auch mein Glück auf Hechte und hab Cam auch bei ;-) Du machst ja immer nette Bilder, wenn die Fische noch im Wasser sind....die sind cool ;-)


----------



## TeeDub (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Siehe Darts Post #32. Wenn Du nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt geraten willst, dann kannst Du nur so verfahren. Wie so oft steht das Gesetz hier über der Moral bzw. Ethik.


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Hmm....asooooo.....jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt....aber klingt eigentlich auch logisch...ein bisschen Leben hatter ja noch...aber is ja auch dämlich, wenn der dann im Kreis schwimmt den ins Wasser zu schmeißen...naja....für den Fisch ist jede Lösung kacke....tot gefällts dem nicht wirklich im Wasser und Kreise schwimmend ebenso nich...tolle Lösungen für jedermann gibts also nich...na jut...

Hoffe ja mal, dass sowas nich passiert, auch wenns schnell gehen kann...


----------



## TeeDub (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Wenn Du gezielt auf Hecht angelst, gewöhne Dir an die Widerhaken anzudrücken, immer eine Arterienklemme sowie einen Seitenschneider mitzuführen und frühzeitig anzuschlagen. Lieber den Anschlag versemmeln als nachher operieren.


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



TeeDub schrieb:


> Wenn Du gezielt auf Hecht angelst, gewöhne Dir an die Widerhaken anzudrücken,  Lieber den Anschlag versemmeln als nachher operieren.



Genau so handhabe ich es auch , ich muss nicht unbedingt jeden Hecht rausbekommen , mir ist es lieber wenn ich ihn unbeschadet zurücksetzen kann als das ich ihn schlucken lasse um sicher einen Hecht zu fangen.
Ich habe schon so viele hechte fangen können das ich mir nichts mehr beweisen muss.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Seitenschneider...huii....das kenne ich leider nich sorry...
Ich angle auf Hecht mit Wobblern und der Anschlag kommt dann auch direkt nach Biss...da kann eigentlich nix passieren, wenn er nicht grad durchschluckt...


----------



## TeeDub (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Seitenschneider...huii....das kenne ich leider nich sorry...


Du kennst keinen Seitenschneider?


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*

Ok....kenn ich doch, hab ich aber nicht und auch noch nie gebraucht...


----------



## novus (19. November 2009)

*AW: Umgang mit verletzten Hechten*



TeeDub schrieb:


> Wenn Du gezielt auf Hecht angelst, gewöhne Dir an die Widerhaken anzudrücken, immer eine Arterienklemme sowie einen Seitenschneider mitzuführen und frühzeitig anzuschlagen. Lieber den Anschlag versemmeln als nachher operieren.




Genau so wird´s gemacht! Das beste Posting zu dem Thema!!
Wer das beachtet, hat wenig bis keine Probleme mit Hechten.
Wenn man sieht, der Haken sitzt ungünstig, sofort abkneifen.#6


----------

